# Don't even bother.



## Fabioisonfire (May 3, 2008)

Why is it that, every day, I see new members join TBT, yet NONE of them even BOTHER to introduce themselves? You'd think on an average if we get 3-5 new members every day, at least ONE of them would introduce themselves or make at LEAST one post, but no. I know this has been brought up here before. How can we make TBT a more... new-user friendly environment?


----------



## SL92 (May 3, 2008)

I think this is a norm with most forums, but there are still a hell of a lot of 0-post members here. User-friendlier... maybe if _certain someones_ started working on the site. Pokepokenudgenudgecough.

Maybe if we stopped flaming each other, you stupid noobs.

Lawl.


----------



## Grawr (May 3, 2008)

It seems like even when someone does make an intro post, they don't stick around anyway...

I dunno'...but yeah, it is kinda wierd.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2008)

Maybe because only the "right" type of member can have discussions with the community.  When someone does stay they are normally driven off by the society.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 3, 2008)

also a daily helping of *cougbotscough*

but yeah people don't stick around for different reasons.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 3, 2008)

I don't see why they would not stay here, but go to NSider2


----------



## dragonflamez (May 3, 2008)

Because we constantly ignore anyone who wants to play AC, ever.
And this is an AC forum.

But I'm fine the way we are, honestly.


----------



## Tyler (May 3, 2008)

Doesn't matter really. Trainees can't do anything. :3


----------



## sunate (May 3, 2008)

Idk that is what happens when u run  website some stay some go you never know


----------



## TheGremp (May 3, 2008)

meh, as it's been said, new people who stick around often get scared away.  Usually the little kids that *cough* shouldn't be here *cough*


----------



## sunate (May 3, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> meh, as it's been said, new people who stick around often get scared away.  Usually the little kids that *cough* shouldn't be here *cough*


  >_<  Are U refering to me   
-_-			  I would hope not.


----------



## TheGremp (May 3, 2008)

nah I don't even know how old you are lol     

I'm referring to the multitude of people under 13 who joined during the year I've been here... and not a single action was taken for any of them.

btw, prx2 excuse the fact that my grammar sucks atm...  extremely tired.


----------



## Micah (May 3, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter really. Trainees can't do anything. :3


 You have influence.

*Staff, make an intro board*


----------



## Mino (May 4, 2008)

I've said this before, but Animal Crossing is not a good way to attract new members.

It's not really what we talk about anyways.


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You don't know how many threads there are about creating one.

Technically since I've become a staff member, members should be able to edit at post one, an intro board should've been made, and the rules should have been updated.

None of that's happened.


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2008)

Let's just put it like this.

Sporge is never on.
Gohan doesn't give a rat's *CEN-1.01-SORD* about the forum.
Bul has a life.
Storm is "too busy".
I don't have any say.

Frankly, no one cares about the community enough to do anything.


----------



## Mino (May 4, 2008)

I think a lot of us fall under DG's category.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 4, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Let's just put it like this.
> 
> Sporge is never on.
> Gohan doesn't give a rat's *CEN-1.01-SORD* about the forum.
> ...


 Are you trying to say you don't have a life?  In that other thread, didn't you just say how much of a life you have?  Yet the only reason you don't get anything done here is because you dont have any say, but not because you have a life.  Also, it would be your own fault that you have no say.


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...What?

And the reason I have no say is because Storm is the only one who is "right". Because he is the head admin, he doesn't have to listen to anyone except himself.


----------



## Bulerias (May 4, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to SN to confuse everyone.

Odd just said he barely has a say in TBT matters...


----------



## Mino (May 4, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why do you even bother opening (figuratively) your mouth?


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 4, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I've made most of them.


----------



## Mino (May 4, 2008)

Man, you are a forum pro.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 4, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Man, you are a forum pro.


 Me?


----------



## Bulerias (May 4, 2008)

OK, I did the editing thing... took me all of 5 seconds.


----------



## ƒish (May 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, I did the editing thing... took me all of 5 seconds.



I DONT LIKE IT RECOUNT THIS IS CRAP I DONT BELIEVE ALL THIS HOW CAN YOU PEOPLE DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT ITS CRAP WHAT THE HELL WHERE DO YOU GET OFF PEOPLE WILL SPAM WHAT THE HELL NUBS WILL SPAM I DONT WANT NEW PEOPLES LANGUAGE HERE THEYRE ALL NUBS AND DONT KNOW WHAT THEYRE DOING GIVE ME POWER I SHOULD BE IN CHARGE IM GREAT AT MY DECISION MAKING SKILLS SOMETIMES PEOPLE COMPLIMENT ME ON THEM AND THE FACT THAT I THINK I HAVE A LARGE *CEN-8.1-SORD* AND IM BIGGER THAN ANYONE I KNOW WHERE DO YOU GET OFF MAN I CANT BELIEVE YOU DID THAT WITHOUT MY CONCENT I MADE THIS PLACE ITS MY CHOICE.

YER MA SLAVE, *CEN-4.0-SORD*.



Oh hey, and yeah. Good job man! : ))


----------



## MGMT (May 4, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (May 5, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## sunate (May 5, 2008)

:wacko: .........wow whats happened to this place. looks like You guys need to chill. I havent seen fish this pissed before.


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## sunate (May 5, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## TheGremp (May 5, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> :wacko: .........wow whats happened to this place. looks like You guys need to chill. I havent seen fish this pissed before.


 ...please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## sunate (May 5, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 um no


----------



## SL92 (May 5, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet, one down and two to go.


----------



## TheGremp (May 5, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh, you didn't realize that Fish was joking?

don't listen to anyone talking in caps because they're almost always...

1. Kidding
2. A little kid having a fit
3. Unbelievably Irritable
4. Super Naruto

Number 4 is ironically a combination of numbers 2 and 3.


----------



## Mino (May 5, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> :wacko: .........wow whats happened to this place. looks like You guys need to chill. I havent seen fish this pissed before.


 God damn it, why are you so *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing stupid?

Reach the age of 13, learn to type/write/spell/think, and gain the average intelligence of a dolphin and come back.

In the meantime, get out of my (figurative) sight.


----------



## JJH (May 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dolphins are moderately intelligent... I think quite a few of us here have yet to reach that IQ level.


----------



## Mino (May 5, 2008)

The problem is that dolphins can't talk and this kid can.


----------



## TheGremp (May 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> The problem is that dolphins can't talk and this kid can.


 This post is full of win. D:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

I wonder why I come here anymore.  Maybe it's because I hate Nsider2 with a burning passion.  Maybe it's because no one here flames me for having good grammar and spelling my words correctly.  I don't know.

What's the point of this place anyway?  To find a safe haven in our disruptive lives, and talk to people about pointless things?  Or do we really want to talk about video games in our spare time, rather than actually playing them?  Once again, I don't know.  

Why can't we be smarter than dolphins?


----------



## Bulerias (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I wonder why I come here anymore.  Maybe it's because I hate Nsider2 with a burning passion.  Maybe it's because no one here flames me for having good grammar and spelling my words correctly.  I don't know.
> 
> What's the point of this place anyway?  To find a safe haven in our disruptive lives, and talk to people about pointless things?  Or do we really want to talk about video games in our spare time, rather than actually playing them?  Once again, I don't know.
> 
> Why can't we be smarter than dolphins?


 Wait a second, you're saying people at NSider2 flamed you for spelling correctly?  Wow... they're bigger idiots than I thought.

You might as well ask, "what's the point of any forum?", and in all likelihood, you won't find a good answer.


----------



## Mino (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> What's the point of this place anyway?


 Hell if I know.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

Heck, I was bored, and I felt like being smart for a short while.


----------



## dragonflamez (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Heck, I was bored, and I felt like being smart for a short while.


 DOLPHINS.

WE'RE ALL DOLPHINS.

ALL THE TIME, FOREVER.

*squeaks*


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :r .... :wacko: 

Whoa.  We are now the smartest beings on the planet.  AND WE CAN FLY!


----------



## dragonflamez (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hell yes we can.
*flies away to the moon*


----------



## TheGremp (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I wonder why I come here anymore.  Maybe it's because I hate Nsider2 with a burning passion.  Maybe it's because no one here flames me for having good grammar and spelling my words correctly.  I don't know.
> 
> What's the point of this place anyway?  To find a safe haven in our disruptive lives, and talk to people about pointless things?  Or do we really want to talk about video games in our spare time, rather than actually playing them?  Once again, I don't know.
> 
> Why can't we be smarter than dolphins?


 lol, I wonder that every now and then too.

For myself, it's a way for me to talk to people who are actually intelligent.  None of my friends are gamers, or are into tech in any way.  Plus, most of them think the sun revolves around the planets. D:  so other than forums, I have nobody to talk to about upcoming games.


----------



## MGMT (May 18, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!!! That reminded me of a Southpark episode that was full of win.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been asking that question for a LONG time now.

Something to do with AC apparently.


----------



## SL92 (May 18, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's true, all of the new members come here for the air conditioning. Don't see why though, the forums look pretty cold what with the WINTER SKIN.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true, all of the new members come here for the air conditioning. Don't see why though, the forums look pretty cold what with the WINTER SKIN. [/quote]
 This is obviously the part where storm comes in with the Army and sends the refuges into the mountains.

In a few weeks I should be getting in contact with Smart ya know. To join the resistance.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

Gather your weapons, and various able-bodied parents.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Gather your weapons, and various able-bodied parents.


 No no no. You didn't read the backstory.

All 38 Chapters of it. 

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=15756


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

I do enjoy to read, but is all of it necessary?  Am I allowed to skim?


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> I do enjoy to read, but is all of it necessary?  Am I allowed to skim?


 At least you didn't read Paradox...

Wait, who bumped that? : O


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 18, 2008)

I feel like I am hanging now. (I read the story)

Thanks.



 :brrrr:


----------

